# Pro Staff Requirements...



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Now you know what it takes to get on the pro-staff.









http://www.xtranormal.com/watch/7175053/


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

OMG..... Im out lol...............


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

showmeyote said:


> OMG..... Im out lol...............


Been laughing ALL DAY at that one. Chris won't admit it, but he's the one who made it...


----------



## wvcoyote (Mar 14, 2010)

bahahahaha, been laughing at that one ever since I read it.thatsa good one chris.

That counts me out too.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

The soles of my camo boots are camo'd.


----------



## showmeyote (Dec 12, 2010)

ebbs said:


> Been laughing ALL DAY at that one. Chris won't admit it, but he's the one who made it...


Yup, i believe so lol


> Chris Miller
> Die Hard Member
> 
> Join Date
> ...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That's hilarious... I think I'm gonna camo my bullets from now on, so if I miss the yote will think a leaf just blew by at MachI.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes we can see Chris put a lot of hours into making that video- what with costumes etc., notice he didn't mention the camo'd truck, a good backup plan- with the scholarship!!HA!!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Laughing at this one Chris! I like the camo contact lenses, that is not my eyes its a blinking leaf! By the way the guy looks just like you Chris just Skinnier LMBO!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Heck, if it were easy, everyone would be a pro staffer!


----------



## wilded (Feb 10, 2010)

I want a costume and a female sidekick now! ET


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Are our outfits supplied by our leader ? or for purchase ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You must make your own, preferably out of satin and post a picture. The rest of us have already done so, check the "OH ,MY EYES!!" forum. Now it is your turn.


----------



## HowlinRed (Feb 3, 2011)

Just saw this. Chris you aint right! Im still bustin a gut. At least we know who mouth calls are for. lol


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well I think this would explain a few things and to think that I too thought maybe one day I could be a prostaffer having chased yotes and bobs the way I have. I EVEN BOUGHT THOSE CAMOED EAR PLUGS SO THEY COULDNT SEE ME LISTENING. I will now be embare assed to show off my Purepredator callers for fear of being thought of in the way. OOH ETHAL I AM COMING THIS IS THE BIG ONE. OH WHATA WORLD WHATA WORLD !!!!!!!


----------

